# Looking for a G-Mod server to run on VPS, Which host do I use?



## ronburgundy (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi, I am looking for a G-Mod server of mine to run on a VPS. Currently I am using VPS Dime and which they're very unreliable. I have a 6gb RAM, 10gb/sec Internet, and 4v Cores. I don't find their vps's to be incredibly fast and I am looking for a VPS that will run my garry's mod server very well. I will spend no more than 7$/month. I am looking for something that will run 32 players well. Also, I need this to be a good quality VPS that is reliable. My current one runs 150 Ping which is bad. I need something that will provide better ping and less lag and more reliability for my server. Please respond.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Francisco (Jan 19, 2015)

How much RAM do you actually need?

I always thought G-Mod servers were more CPU bound than RAM, but maybe i'm thinking of other steam games.


----------



## rmlhhd (Jan 19, 2015)

Francisco said:


> How much RAM do you actually need?
> 
> 
> I always thought G-Mod servers were more CPU bound than RAM, but maybe i'm thinking of other steam games.


From experience I've seen GMod servers are more CPU intensive than being a RAM eater.



ronburgundy said:


> My current one runs 150 Ping which is bad.


This is probably due to the distance between you and the VPS, what location did you order and what country/state do you live in?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi, from what I know, VPSDime uses E5 cores, which has lesser clock speed per core but has more cores. Garry mod server uses Source Engine which doesn't support multi-threading. Therefore, this should be why it isn't performing that well.

Also, latency has to do with the distance between you and the location of your VPS. You should pick a VPS that is located near you. 

For $7 monthly and those specs, it is a really great deal. It would be really difficult to find similar specifications without sacrificing the quality of service. (GVH offers similar specs but they are shit and your personal details are at constant risk of being leaked out) VPSDime is quite a well known provider in the lowend sector and I am very sure @serverian is willing to help sort out your issues.


----------



## ronburgundy (Jan 19, 2015)

@GIANT_CRAB I want to centralize the location so everyone will recieve equal ping. Is it GVH (Green Value Host) that you're mentioning. How are your personal details at risk of being leaked. Also are they a reliable host or not? Are they better than VPS Dime???? Should I just stay with VPS Dime.... Also, VPSDime doesn't offer DDoS protection and I want that is there a way I can install it to my VPS?  @Francisco I need 2-3 GB of RAM I estimate


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 19, 2015)

> Is it GVH (Green Value Host) that you're mentioning. How are your personal details at risk of being leaked. Also are they a reliable host or not?


https://www.google.com/search?q=greenvaluehost+hacked

https://www.google.com/search?q=greenvaluehost+complaints



> Should I just stay with VPS Dime


If your budget is under $10 then I would stay with VPSDime because you won't find anything that is more reliable with those big RAM specs in that sub $10 price range.

If you want to up your budget , you could rent a VPS from someone who specializes in gameserver hosting like NFOServers but a 2GB VPS will cost you $25 (http://www.nfoservers.com/virtual-dedicated-private-server-rentals.php)

If you need DDoS protection you could rent a server from BuyVM or RamNode but 2GB from either of them will also be over $20 (and I'd check with them beforehand on whether G-Mod's CPU usage will be OK.)


----------



## Neo (Jan 19, 2015)

Get a Dedi for it, otherwise it will mostly lagg everytime.


----------



## Kephael (Jan 19, 2015)

Order a kimsufi ks-3 for ~$20/mo. Garrysmod absolutely requires DDoS protection. You really need a way to block spoofed UDP floods that cause SRCDS to choke as well, I like to run pfsense in front of the gmod servers as well.


----------



## haloelite3 (Mar 11, 2015)

I have run a few garry's mod servers in my time and I can confirm that garry's mod is a cpu intensive game and not so much Ram - usually running 2gb ram is all you require. When it comes to garry's mod you have to consider what gamemodes you are running as some take up more than others, what maps you will be running and also how many slots you aim to run. A "dark rp" server uses more power then lets say a "murder" server and this is because of the interactions going on in the game.

Also garry's mod does require good ddos protection however it doesn't need to be very high or expensive.

Hope this helps.


----------



## WSWD (Mar 12, 2015)

$7/mo. with DDoS protection?  Is this thread some kind of joke?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 12, 2015)

WSWD said:


> $7/mo. with DDoS protection?  Is this thread some kind of joke?


It's an older thread that was dug up.

Anyways though, there are several providers who do have DDoS Protection included in with their service. For example, those in OVH (and recently Psychz last I Recall) have DDoS Protection available. If I recall correctly, Iniz's LA Location now has 20 Gbit protection from Psychz. I think EOReality/LAServers(is this the right name?) also has DDoS Protection available. It really is a pick and choose thing. However a GMod server plus DDoS Protection for 7 dollars is a pretty hard thing to find (since we all know the biggest limiting factor will be the CPU Usage).


----------



## haloelite3 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello,

I at Vacation Private Servers will be able to offer a powerful enough to run a 32 slot server - It comes with 2 GB Ram, 1 TB Monthly Bandwidth, 50 GB Storage Space, Control Panel (SolusVM) and 24/7 support for only £4/month  - please note that the server is based in LA however you will also have to purchase DDoS protection seperate.

This is a great offer for you however if you would like more power then you can always contact me.

If you are interested please visit our website here

Hope this helps


----------



## VPS4LESS (Mar 20, 2015)

i will offer a server

It comes with 4CPU | 4 GB Ram | 5 TB Monthly Bandwidth | 80 GB Storage Space

only $8 monthly

pm me for more info


----------

